# Mandrel-less, Between Centers, Dead Accurate . . .



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2008)

The switch away from using a mandrel by many has brought several referenced names or Acronyms. What do you prefer? If you have another suggestion post it below.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 15, 2008)

Pushings


----------



## Ligget (Jan 15, 2008)

Freedom![]


----------



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like we are headed to ambiguity. []

IMO, "Don't care and other" don't know what they are missing. I get the feeling that pen turning, beside being fun is subtly stressing. 

This "subtly stressing" part - I read between the lines that when someone gets things working right, but it was a struggle to get there, they don't want to mess with success. For a person who has success immediately in something - they will usually experiment with options more easily.

A couple of people on Lee's (Firefyter's) poll said that they tried it and didn't like it. I would like to know what they did that made them not like it. What is the downside to it other than not doing _both_ parts of a pen at the same time. To me, all of the other advantages out weigh the disadvantages. Plus, if one is just starting off, not having to buy a mandrel or two is cheaper. The bushings bought for any pen except slimlines will work.

It is sooo simple, a lot less frustrating and much more accurate. I have a full Beall compliment, but even with a Beall driven mandrel setup, they are subject to many of the problems associated with mandrels - too tight, out or round/bent, 2 different sizes, 4 different nuts needed.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />Looks like we are headed to ambiguity. []
> 
> IMO, "Don't care and other" don't know what they are missing. I get the feeling that pen turning, beside being fun is subtly stressing.



Hank, I think you misread the question.  I'm one of those who voted don't care. It's not do I want to do it, but what do I want to call it.  I have started turning some pens without a mandrel and will probably turn more as I get the bushings specifically for it.  I just don't care what you call it.[]


----------



## stevers (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried to help you out Lee, I voted for BCB's.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />It is sooo simple, a lot less frustrating and much more accurate.



Hank - This may or may not be true.  I don't use calipers on all of my pens, I drill at break-neck speeds, I never scuff tubes, lots of times I don't even use tubes, I don't even remember what a pen mill is for since I hand sand to square my blanks... I guess what I'm saying is that the reason I don't care is because what works for me may or may not work for anyone else... and vice versa.  I don't think those who are employing this technique are wrong any more than I think those who square their blanks with mills or disk sanders are wrong.  I just know how I 1) enjoy making pens, and 2) what I can do that is successful. [8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I tried to help you out Lee, I voted for BCB's.



To be honest, I kinda like TBC better, I may need to change my sig line!


----------



## stevers (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, now see how you are.[]


----------

